# To Draconias and Sprite



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

I dId what you suggsted Draconias, and things are really great. Plus he is being really cool, like the guy I met when we first met. I know it sounds reallyshallow, but I just needed him to be 'cool', to be himself and to stop tryin to please me all the time and he is and it is a big turn on, well, you know, he makes me want to kiss him, which is wonderful.

And I organised theatre tickets for valintines day and he is stoked which is ace and we went out to didder with his mates and saw a band and I am feeling like me again for the first time in ages.

I am just trying to be me, I realise that it was definetleyme not being myself and making myself depressed due to self-imposed regulations that just didn't need to be there combined with H not being himseld through trying to please me all the time.

I just wanted him to be a man nd not take my crap and he just wanted me to be me and relax.

We have both done these things and things are REALLY great right now.

OMG! I genuinely thought I was going to get divorced.

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for reading and listening and Listeng, thank you to you too and theres another oposter whos tag I cant remember.

We both just had to get over ourselves, and get rid of the massively stresful job that H had. We have WAY LESS money these days but we are actually hanging out which is worth its weight in gold.

Love,

S XXXXX


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You are so welcome, I am glad to hear success in your life. I hope all good things continue for you both.

draconis


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

I have not been on in a long time! But it is SOOOO good to hear your success. I am very Happy for you and you brought a smile to my face today. Thank you!

Just try everything in your power to keep it up!


----------

